# February's ride for food



## HaloJ (8 Feb 2011)

Continuing the 100 mile a month theme combined with my continuing quest for food......

London to Cambridge on rolling backroads. I last road this on a Saturday with Andy in summer and the roads for the most part were very quiet. It's a very scenic ride with a top pub for lunch, the Fort St George on Jesus Green/Midsummer Common. Halfway point when we did it was just a convenience store but I'll see what I can do about getting us something with a loo. The date is up to our lovely Becs who we shall be rescuing from Cambridge and is going to accompany us on the return leg (although it'd be nice if it's the Saturday so Stu can come along).


Proposed route outbound:
http://www.mapmyride...s/view/28014350

Already on board are :

HaloJ
Ianrauk
Red Jedi
Martin235
Frank9755

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2011)

saturday would be nice so I can recover for my commute. But if not, sunday is fine


----------



## HaloJ (8 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> saturday would be nice so I can recover for my commute. But if not, sunday is fine




I'm inclined to agree. Easier for stops n supplies as well and it's the date that I've got pencilled in on my calendar. The route was very quiet on a Saturday during peak summer so it should be utterly dead on a Saturday during winter.

EDIT : I should add the start time. I was thinking 7:30 at Wellington Arch HPC. 8 is doable but leaves less room for mechanical manoeuvres and a midway break.


----------



## Becs (8 Feb 2011)

Saturday works for me, it's probably for the best as I think that pub might be quite busy for sunday lunch. I'm living about 8 miles from there so just keep me updated on your progress and I'll head off to meet you! Mum's having surgery on her brain at the moment but will hopefully be recovering well by then, barring any further f*ck ups, of which there have been many! 

Thanks for doing this guys - I really appreciate it and will be keeping everything crossed for good weather! (and a back wind for the ride home!



)


----------



## martint235 (9 Feb 2011)

Saturday is the England v France 6 Nations game but...... I'm guessing we won't be that much after 5pm getting back (if people turn up on time at HPC ) will we?


----------



## ttcycle (9 Feb 2011)

ahh gutting...I was attracted by the ride for food title, sadly am in no shape these days after five months of minimal cycling to do a 100miler!!


----------



## HaloJ (9 Feb 2011)

Doh, just noticed I put the date as Jan not Feb. 

All fixed now.

So *Saturday 26th Feb*, Wellington Arch, London to Cambridge and return.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> So *Saturday 26th Feb*, Wellington Arch, London to Cambridge and return.



Hooray!! Saturday it is..!!


----------



## redjedi (9 Feb 2011)

ttcycle said:


> ahh gutting...I was attracted by the ride for food title, sadly am in no shape these days after five months of minimal cycling to do a 100miler!!



You've got 2 1/2 weeks to get yourself ready Grace 

You could always do half the ride and train the rest. If you get a train up to Cambridge you can even have a lie in.


----------



## redjedi (9 Feb 2011)

I guess start time will depend on how early Stu can get to HPC


----------



## StuAff (9 Feb 2011)

Funnily enough Luke, I've just been looking that up....7.30 is doable but pushing it a little for me, would have to get a 5am train (?!!!) into Victoria at 6.57. And in case anyone's forgotten, it is Simon & Susie's do in Balham the previous night.....


----------



## HaloJ (9 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> I guess start time will depend on how early Stu can get to HPC



Yup. 

I'm hoping for a 7:45 kick off if possible. Just calling around a few pubs and cafe's at the 30 mile mark to see who's open and who has street debris to lock to.


----------



## zigzag (9 Feb 2011)

i could be up for this ride. london-cambridge route is very flat and can be boring. last time i went to cambridge via cheshunt, ware and came back via thaxted, gt dunmow, chelmsford, romford.. a bit longer, but more scenic route (except the unavoidable last bit via east london).


----------



## HaloJ (9 Feb 2011)

zigzag said:


> i could be up for this ride. london-cambridge route is very flat and can be boring. last time i went to cambridge via cheshunt, ware and came back via thaxted, gt dunmow, chelmsford, romford.. a bit longer, but more scenic route (except the unavoidable last bit via east london).



Hehe it's a route I created you know for a certain I found hills.  The current proposed route is about 2000ft of climbing each way.

I love that run through Thaxted, Gt Dunmow etc. The B184 is a great road but gets very busy.


----------



## stevevw (9 Feb 2011)

Abs the Rose Cafe in Hertford a favorite with all the local cycle clubs is Very cheap, clean and good food, only downer is it will be very busy on a Saturday and bike parking will be restricted. As this is my neck of the woods I will see what I can find for you. I could suggest some quieter more scenic roads round here too if you like.

Oh and add me to your list please.

Steve


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2011)

^^ of course. We rode to meet in Hertford last year at that very cafe.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Feb 2011)

zigzag said:


> i could be up for this ride. london-cambridge route is very flat and can be boring. last time i went to cambridge via cheshunt, ware and came back via thaxted, gt dunmow, chelmsford, romford.. a bit longer, but more scenic route (except the unavoidable last bit via east london).



I did the Six Counties 200km audax last summer. That's a loop starting at Hertford, down to Harefield then up to Foxton, just outside Cambridge. It was a pleasant route on quiet roads (in fact I enjoyed it so much that I did it again as a solo ride from home a few weeks later). It took a similar course to the relevant part of Abs' route and it certainly wasn't flat.

Abs, I only have the route sheet - no GPS track - but can scan and send that if any more input wanted.

Frank


----------



## HaloJ (9 Feb 2011)

I was looking at a halfway stop further out past ware. Saturday ride I was going to organise The Buntingford Coffee Shop. If the ride is to change to Sunday to allow for being lush on the Friday evening with Simon & Suzie then The Westmill Tea rooms was going to be my suggestion.

Current riders :

HaloJ
Ianrauk
Red Jedi
Martin235
Frank9755
StuAff - maybe (could anyone offer him Friday evening accommodation?)
Zigzag - maybe
SteveVW

EDIT : Frank yeah that'd be great always interested to see other routes. Steve, route seems to be coming on strong but I'll happily accept sanity checks.


----------



## redjedi (9 Feb 2011)

The LFGSS forum often run a Cambridge ride. A bit of digging around found this route.

They seem to run the same/similar route every year so it must be quite nice.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> The LFGSS forum often run a Cambridge ride. A bit of digging around found this route.
> 
> They seem to run the same/similar route every year so it must be quite nice.



That's a fair old extra mileage though Luke. Especially for February and of course would have to add on peoples mileage from their homes.

My suggestion is start at London Bridge/or/and Liverpool St, (rather then HPC), up the A10/A1010 to Hertford like we did last year.. then following Abs' route.


----------



## HaloJ (9 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> That's a fair old extra mileage though Luke. Especially for February and of course would have to add on peoples mileage from their homes.
> 
> My suggestion is start at London Bridge/or/and Liverpool St, (rather then HPC), up the A10/A1010 to Hertford like we did last year.. then following Abs' route.



Busy route initially though isn't it? Do you have a link of the route Ian?

Going up the A1000 past where I live (including a lovely run over the top of Hampstead Heath on Spaniards) and heading towards Potter's Bar isn't a bad route. I'd hate to be riding up a major trunk road like the A10.

I do rather like Luke's suggested Epping route and it gets rural quick but that means less support/bailout options which isn't so good this time of year.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2011)

It's not that bad on a Saturday morning and is nice and quick.
*This* is the route we took to meet Steve in Hertford. We can then do the rest of your route


----------



## frank9755 (9 Feb 2011)

I've just sent Abs my (partial) route - but it is not posted anywhere online so can't share (without a bit of fiddling)

Edit - here it is. The relevant bit is on the right of the route - Hertford to Shepreth area.
http://www.bikely.co...-Counties-Audax

I like the first bit of Luke's route, which seems to start off like the Dunwich Dynamo

I also like Abs idea of going over Hampstead Heath / Spaniards and out that way. 

But not keen on the A10, either for getting out of London, or getting in to Cambridge. 

I would follow Luke's route but then where it dog-legs left at Furneaux Pelham, cut through the lanes via Langley, Duxdford, Gt Shelford and Grantchester - which is a nicer way into Cambridge. 

I guess we need two routes - one out and one back!


----------



## stevevw (9 Feb 2011)

This is the way I would go from Essendon to pick up Abs route around Braughing. With the added bonus of passing my house with the option of wee and water stop.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=205647


Epping route may be nice with a bit of a fiddle getting up towards Icleton, nice pub with Maldon size big fish Red Lion I think. Watton Wheelers do a ride to Cambridge each summer with the lunch stop in Ickleton then on a nice route in to Cambridge. I will try and find the gps later.


----------



## HaloJ (9 Feb 2011)

The one back I'll be riding down the A1000 through Potters Bar with Becs as we both live near Hampstead Heath.

Ian's route most certainly does what it says on the tin and gets you to Hertford. It's not very pretty though is it? No offence hun.  

That dog leg at Furneaux Pelham is handy as it takes us in towards Buntingford where I was originally planning the outbound cake stop. 

*EDIT : Steve that's perfect as it takes in Westmill. Can we run with my start over Hampstead with Steve's middle picking up my route again and heading through the Shelfords into Cambridge? With a standard HPC start.*


----------



## frank9755 (9 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> That dog leg at Furneaux Pelham is handy as it takes us in towards Buntingford where I was originally planning the outbound cake stop.



I thought there had to be a good reason for it - and they don't come much better than a cake stop!


----------



## stevevw (9 Feb 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I guess we need two routes - one out and one back!




For the return I would say down to the A10/M11 roundabout - A10 left at Hauxton - Newton - Fowlmere - Barley - Barkway - Hare Street - Standon - Old A10 Colliers End - High Cross - Thundridge - Ware - Hoddesdon then the old A1010 back to London

This is a direct ish route and by the afternoon/evening traffic should be fine.


----------



## stevevw (9 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> *with Steve's middle *



Big diversion then  

Every time I have ridden past the Westmill tea room it has been shut, would be nice to see what it is like. Bike safe too only a few banjo players round that neck of the woods. Buntingford Coffee shop is nice too, bit limited on space inside and the bike parking may be a problem as not that much street furniture. But if all else fails they have a little chef on the by-pass which I think is still open and has plenty of bike parking space.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> The one back I'll be riding down the A1000 through Potters Bar with Becs as we both live near Hampstead Heath.
> 
> *Ian's route most certainly does what it says on the tin and gets you to Hertford. It's not very pretty though is it? No offence hun.*
> 
> That dog leg at Furneaux Pelham is handy as it takes us in towards Buntingford where I was originally planning the outbound cake stop.



No probs, I will probably do that route on the way back as it will be nice and quick.


----------



## HaloJ (9 Feb 2011)

Outbound : http://www.mapmyride...s/view/28014350
Two options for outbound stops.

Return leg will split at Hertford. One route directly south on the A1010. The other out to the West heading for Hampstead Heath.

Return stop should be at the White Heart Pub in Standon heading back to Hertford on the B roads which will be easier to ride during the failing light.



EDIT : depending on the numbers as I'm sure the Hampstead riders could dive down the A10 and then cut West on the return journey.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


>



Abs, you seem to have mixed emotions!

Thanks for organising.


----------



## HaloJ (9 Feb 2011)

Huggy, loved up, crazy, cycling mad and more than a little excited.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Feb 2011)

That would make a great tag line.


Anyway, put me down as a possible. If available, I'll either go to HPC for the start or I might head out east from home and intercept.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Feb 2011)

I was trying to work out which one stood for who from the line-up of riders!


----------



## Becs (9 Feb 2011)

I don't really mind what route we take as long as we keep away from the busy roads! I've always gone through St Margarets up through the Pelhams and over Elvden/Elmden (?) hill and in via the Shelfords but I would be keen to try a new route! I won't be super speedy though!


----------



## rb58 (9 Feb 2011)

Maldon was ace so I'd love to come along, but can only make the Sunday as I've matinee tickets for Saturday. 

Cheers 

Ross


----------



## StuAff (9 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> *If the ride is to change to Sunday to allow for being lush on the Friday evening with Simon & Suzie then The Westmill Tea rooms was going to be my suggestion.*
> 
> Current riders :
> 
> ...


Sensibly, it's going to be either this or the Legg-Bandage evening do for me- and of the two, this has to win, purely for LeJOG training purposes (that, and I can save the precious odd day's leave for one of the other rides!). I'd rather not put anyone out RE the Friday night, and that would still be rather less than ideal- either carry even more stuff than usual for 200k- I can hear the moaning already!- or have to detour prior to train home. Nope, 5am train will suffice...


----------



## HaloJ (10 Feb 2011)

Ok Stu we'll stick with the Saturday as arranged. Sorry Ross, I'll be doing this ride again on May 8th as a Birthday treat to myself.  Also already talking about March's ride so keep your eyes peeled.

HaloJ
Ianrauk
Red Jedi
Martin235
Frank9755
StuAff
Zigzag - maybe
SteveVW
FlyingDodo
Davywalnuts

Becs - for lunch and the return leg.


----------



## Tynan (13 Feb 2011)

woohoo!

no Kickers fooball for the youngest, No StepUp theatre school for the oldest, West Ham playing on the Sunday, day pass from the wife!

in short, Tynan in!

please

before Steve/Will/that chap from Cambridge chirps up about me always falling off on long rides, they were all night rides

is Stuaff still looking for 'accomodation'? I can fit one in as the mother in law is off to Guyana for three weeks


----------



## StuAff (13 Feb 2011)

Tynan said:


> woohoo!
> 
> no Kickers fooball for the youngest, No StepUp theatre school for the oldest, West Ham playing on the Sunday, day pass from the wife!
> 
> ...



Be good to see you again. As previously posted, I'll be on the train dark-and-early- not ideal, but the least-worst option.


----------



## Tynan (13 Feb 2011)

good show

tbh HPC isn't close from mine at all, 13 miles I think the last time I cared enough to check, I think I'll still reserve the option to rdv with the ride as it leaves North London, I'm doing the Billericay 75 miler withthe Lady Wife the week before so there's more than enugh miles about on top of me 120 odd commuting

2 rides in two weeks, cor, like a real rider


----------



## stevevw (14 Feb 2011)

Oh no Tynan always falls off on long rides


----------



## redjedi (14 Feb 2011)

stevevw said:


> Oh no Tynan always falls off on long rides



Who's going to bring the spare wheels?


----------



## HaloJ (14 Feb 2011)

Tynan said:


> good show
> 
> tbh HPC isn't close from mine at all, 13 miles I think the last time I cared enough to check, I think I'll still reserve the option to rdv with the ride as it leaves North London, I'm doing the Billericay 75 miler withthe Lady Wife the week before so there's more than enugh miles about on top of me 120 odd commuting
> 
> 2 rides in two weeks, cor, like a real rider



8 or 9 to HPC for me. Then we cycle past my front door on the way back out of London. 

Abs


----------



## GrasB (14 Feb 2011)

stevevw said:


> For the return I would say down to the A10/M11 roundabout


Word of warning if you're going out of Cambridge that way, the new Addenbrooke's link road has made things a little messy for cyclists between the Trumpington Park & ride lights & the M11/A10 roundabout.


----------



## stevevw (14 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> Who's going to bring the spare wheels?




I have a spare tyre he can have


----------



## Tynan (14 Feb 2011)

it was a very unsafe verge

anyway, I don't go to sleep in the daytime anything like as much as the night time

and only two falls on three DDs and on only one of those two falls did I need mechanical spares


----------



## frank9755 (14 Feb 2011)

Tynan said:


> it was a very unsafe verge


...only if you cycled into it!


----------



## Tynan (15 Feb 2011)

fell into it would be more accurate, no marking, just the tarmac stopping at the edge of a six inch trench a few inchs wide before the grassy stuff started

it all happened very suddenly once I admittedly drifted a little bit too close to the edge


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2011)

It's this coming saturday.. any updates forthcoming? List of who's attending?


----------



## HaloJ (21 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> It's this coming saturday.. any updates forthcoming? List of who's attending?



Shortly. Got this week off so was going to work on the final details today/tomorrow (after I've fixed the bike after running into a ped). Weather is looking passable though. Very scattered light showers and about 8 degrees with a gusty side wind.

Abs


----------



## redjedi (21 Feb 2011)

Having decided to take a nice lazy weekend with no cycling at all for a change, I have now caught a very slight cold 

I'm trying to beat it into submission with Lemsip and Nurofen before the end of the week and hopefully it won't get any worse.


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2011)

Still in. I'm going to go for the 5am train up to Victoria (gets in 6.57)- should I miss that, the next one gets into Waterloo 7.32 (I may just know the way to HPC from there). 
What sort of time are we likely to get back into the smoke? Trains via Victoria are the better option for me this weekend. There is engineering work on the Waterloo-Guildford line, usually much the better bet for time, so journey times are barely quicker on that one, but there's only one Victoria train an hour (1702 etc up to 2002, then last train- !!-2142).


----------



## Tynan (21 Feb 2011)

75 miles yesterday but the week off this week for half term so as certain as I can be, the average speed for that 75 miles was10.4 mph so it'll be nice to go a bit quicker

the back wheel isn;t going to be that round and has a huge ding courtest of Essex roads but it'll have to do, front brakes only


----------



## zigzag (21 Feb 2011)

i'm still in, bruised and limping after yesterday's spill, but hopefully will be fine by saturday.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2011)

[QUOTE 1308028"]
I have a pass for the day And I have a pass for the pub in the evening, for the rugby.

If I turn up depends on how my mind and body feels Friday night/Saturday morning.

I'm flying back from Aberdeen, landing at Heathrow at 10pm. Then about an hour or so to get home from there.

But I've never been to Cambridge, so do want to come. At this point I'm a yes.
[/quote]

Cut with all the bullcrap User... just bloody turn up will you!


----------



## HaloJ (22 Feb 2011)

*Saturday 26th Feb* London to Cambridge and back for lunch with Becs.


HaloJ - bruised
Ianrauk
Red Jedi - sickly
Martin235
Frank9755
StuAff - 7:30 till 7:45
Zigzag - bruised
SteveVW - meeting in Hertford
FlyingDodo
Davywalnuts
Tynan - unicycle
User1314 - scared

Becs - for lunch and maybe the return leg
Outbound with manually added warning points:
http://bikeroutetoas...x?course=209364

Leaving *Wellington Arch, Hyde Park Corner* at *7:30/7:45 *. Mid morning refreshments at *The Westmill Tea Rooms*. Lunch at *Fort St George* on Jesus Green/Midsummer Common, Cambridge.

Return leg will be heading for Ware and picking up Ian's route.

Abs


----------



## stevevw (22 Feb 2011)

Me and hopefully 3 others will be heading south to meet you on the route, we will leave Herts approx the same time as you leave HPC.


----------



## Tynan (22 Feb 2011)

how exciting!

having barely mastered my new low end extrex gps, will it be capable of knowing what a warning point is?

7.30am from HPC? ffs, that's a 6.30 eta from mine, gawd


----------



## redjedi (22 Feb 2011)

Tynan said:


> how exciting!
> 
> having barely mastered my new low end extrex gps, will it be capable of knowing what a warning point is?
> 
> 7.30am from HPC? ffs, that's a 6.30 eta from mine, gawd



The warning point will be all of us shouting at you that you've missed the turning





We don't all live next HPC corner you know. It'll be a 6.45 start for me, and I'll have to go all the way back to HPC at the end.


----------



## Tynan (22 Feb 2011)

the gpx for the return is a bit bloody scanty init?

'head for ware and pick up Ian's route'?


----------



## Tynan (22 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> The warning point will be all of us shouting at you that you've missed the turning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 15 bloody miles from HPC

and that route is 15 miles from me at it's nearest point, sigh, oh well


----------



## HaloJ (22 Feb 2011)

Aye, it's a bit of a logistics problem for long distance winter day time rides.



Still next time we do the Maldon run we'll be picking you up on route.


----------



## frank9755 (23 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> We don't all live next HPC corner you know. It'll be a 6.45 start for me, and I'll have to go all the way back to HPC at the end.


You could cut the corner from Hampstead via Willesden to Acton. Nice quiet roads (my favourite summer evening post-pub route home!)


----------



## frank9755 (23 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Aye, it's a bit of a logistics problem for long distance winter day time rides.
> 
> 
> 
> Still next time we do the Maldon run we'll be picking you up on route.



There's no getting round it unfortunately - better to start with more daylight ahead than run out of it with 50+ miles to go until home (and with a back wheel to re-build in the dark...



). The only 'solution' is to embrace a switch to CET, get up at exactly the same time and kid yourself it is an hour later!


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2011)

Conflicting weather reports so far, BBC very not good, XCWeather we might get wet as we arrive back in London....

I'll wait till Friday before deciding....


----------



## Tynan (23 Feb 2011)

I'm desperately tring to jiggle the finances to get the wheel rebuilt, the LBS has a rim standing by

Quite apart form the risk of the thing collapsing and the rear brakes being unuseable, I can't bear the thought of someone having to watch it trying to go round

BBC seem to say sunny spells last night although the text said rain moving into the se, tsk

I'm quite aware that a long ride has to start bloody early and that's finewith me once it's not bloody early in the morning


----------



## HaloJ (23 Feb 2011)

Weather wise I think we'll be ok. Metcheck and XCweather seem to concur on cloud cover and light showers. Weather Underground gives a 10% chance of rain for London during ride time and 20% falling to 10% for Cambridge. I'm quite sure it'll start a bit misty but should get better but the cloud won't become broken until the afternoon. I'm sure we'll run into some light scattered showers.

and now over to Ian for the latest sport news.......


----------



## HaloJ (23 Feb 2011)

We seem to be unable to get to Ian due to technical difficulties.....

In further news and just in from our Hartford correspondent Steve there's likely to be a change of route for safety reasons. I'm just on my way out but I'll check it out this evening and update you.

Abs


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> We seem to be unable to get to Ian due to technical difficulties.....



Strange - I though he had a lot more spare time now?


----------



## frank9755 (24 Feb 2011)

Weather forecast now looking good!
Won't give any details as I don't want to spoil Abs' official daily weather report


----------



## Becs (24 Feb 2011)

Really looking forward to seeing you guys on Saturday! I won't be able to cycle back because mum's still in addenbrokes but I'm definitely up for a nice lunch! Keep me posted with an eta, I'm about a 30min ride away


----------



## HaloJ (24 Feb 2011)

Becs said:


> Really looking forward to seeing you guys on Saturday! I won't be able to cycle back because mum's still in addenbrokes but I'm definitely up for a nice lunch! Keep me posted with an eta, I'm about a 30min ride away



Certainly. I've got your number so will let you know. At a guess I'd say it'd be about 12:30/1pm. I'm having a ride out now to test out a new mapping method. If it works ok I'll post up the final outbound route using it this evening.

Abs


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2011)

Weather reports are looking better too..


----------



## redjedi (24 Feb 2011)

It would be nice if it stayed like it is now.

I wish I wasn't stuck in an office today


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2011)

[QUOTE 1308052"]
Well. Just picked up a couple of inners from a very nice bike shop in Dundee called Spokes.

Am celebrating my find with a pint of guinness.

Only seen two cyclists in Dundee, though. Albeit on nice bikes.
[/quote]

A couple, User? My, things must be looking up! Did you pay for them btw - or was it a 'relieving gesture' on your part? 

In Dundee, you could have done a 'Ride for Cake' and not gone anywhere!


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2011)

I wish the weather would make up its mind. Now showery again. Looks like I'm probably painting the bathroom......


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2011)

martint235 said:


> I wish the weather would make up its mind. Now showery again. Looks like I'm probably painting the bathroom......


Well, I can't say I find the thought of 120 miles in showers that appealing either. But it's showers not downpours & I've been looking forward to this too much to let mild precipitation get in the way.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2011)

StuAff said:


> Well, I can't say I find the thought of 120 miles in showers that appealing either. But it's showers not downpours & I've been looking forward to this too much to let mild precipitation get in the way.



Good on ya Stu.... unlike that big norvern wuss Martin...


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Good on ya Stu.... unlike that big norvern wuss Martin...



I've done commuting in downpours this week, sorry but unless dry not playing! Don't care who calls me a wuss!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2011)

martint235 said:


> I've done commuting in downpours this week, sorry but unless dry not playing! Don't care who calls me a wuss!





Wuss!


----------



## redjedi (24 Feb 2011)

Any showers look like they should pass by late morning and that could even improve by tomorrow.

Showers and I'm in, downpour and I'll think about it, Ark floating past the window? I may stay in bed


----------



## HaloJ (24 Feb 2011)

I'd still place bets on light scattered showers rather than rain. The morning will be wet because the cloud is very low, so mist rather than rain. The chance of getting wet should fall drastically after 9am. I tend to use a mixture of systems for keeping an eye on it. I have metcheck long term image links on my igoogle homepage. I have XCweather direct bookmarks to relevant postcodes, start, mid and end. I also use weatherunderground and have shortcuts to each area we pass through. XC is great for wind and cloud coverage. WeatherUnderground is good for bolstering the rain predictions. Metcheck I use as a final reference and is handy if the first two differ wildly. Sad? Nah I'm British and love the weather. 

I'll get the new route published shortly as today's test of RideWithGPS's mapping was quite successful. BikeRouteToaster is still my preferred system but the inability to easily edit and the effort expended to make a route nice and navigable is too much.


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2011)

martint235 said:


> I've done commuting in downpours this week, sorry but unless dry not playing! Don't care who calls me a wuss!



I won't call you a wuss. But you might feel like one if it's dry most of the day. If the forecasts are right, we'll dry out soon enough (I have a feeling trying to stick with our ride leader might keep us warm!  )


----------



## HaloJ (24 Feb 2011)

StuAff said:


> I won't call you a wuss. But you might feel like one if it's dry most of the day. If the forecasts are right, we'll dry out soon enough (I have a feeling trying to stick with our ride leader might keep us warm!  )



We'll all be chasing Frank again I fear. I've got knee twinges again. I'm sure my seat hasn't lowered so likely I've just pushed it too hard when climbing quickly. No hilltop sprint finishes for me for a while.


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> We'll all be chasing Frank again I fear. I've got knee twinges again. I'm sure my seat hasn't lowered so likely I've just pushed it too hard when climbing quickly. No hilltop sprint finishes for me for a while.


Yup, I had something-not-quite-right at the back of the left knee during and after that audax. 70 miles into a headwind on lumpy terrain probably had that effect....! Not really painful per se, but I could feel it wasn't as it should be. Took it easier for a few days and, touch wood, it's OK again.


----------



## HaloJ (24 Feb 2011)

StuAff said:


> Yup, I had something-not-quite-right at the back of the left knee during and after that audax. 70 miles into a headwind on lumpy terrain probably had that effect....! Not really painful per se, but I could feel it wasn't as it should be. Took it easier for a few days and, touch wood, it's OK again.



I don't get the twinge when commuting so I think it's just poor attack of unfamiliar climbs for me. I keep mumbling about going to the bike whisperer to get my fit perfect but suspect that it's down to poor riding rather than poor fit.

*Updated outbound route* : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/297404
It cuts across using backroads on the approach to Hertford after advice from Steve. Two people riding the B158 is fine but a group could be dangerous due to the width of the road, the blind corners and the speed cars go down the section between Essendon and Hertford.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2011)

Check this out for fun - it describes some of what you're up to this weekend!

Steve is being very caring. There is an odd one-way bit in Hertford though...I like ducking right to Much Haddam et al


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I don't get the twinge when commuting so I think it's just poor attack of unfamiliar climbs for me.  I keep mumbling about going to the bike whisperer to get my fit perfect but suspect that it's down to poor riding rather than poor fit.



A fit certainly wouldn't hurt (more). I've heard good things about the Bike Whisperer, many satisfied customers, but my LBS uses a rather simpler system (see www.bikefitting.com) which costs 2/3 less, and it worked very well for me.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2011)

StuAff said:


> A fit certainly wouldn't hurt (more). I've heard good things about the Bike Whisperer, many satisfied customers, but my LBS uses a rather simpler system (see www.bikefitting.com) which costs 2/3 less, and it worked very well for me.



They didn't give you the 'cat's eye' test though Stu... could have cost you a Principa!


----------



## HaloJ (24 Feb 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Check this out for fun - it describes some of what you're up to this weekend!
> 
> Steve is being very caring. There is an odd one-way bit in Hertford though...I like ducking right to Much Haddam et al



Steve's original suggestion zigged and zagged through Little Birkhamstead taking in some extra climbing but I went for the more easily navigable option. I rather liked riding through Essendon when I did this ride last year but I'm inclined to agree that it's not such a good route when there's more than a couple of us. Even when I rode it I had a close call when "Dipshit" decided to overtake on the corner where the road turns East. "Dipshit" discovered an oncoming vehicle and decided to swing in towards me rather than hit it.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Steve's original suggestion zigged and zagged through Little Birkhamstead taking in some extra climbing but I went for the more easily navigable option. I rather liked riding through Essendon when I did this ride last year but I'm inclined to agree that it's not such a good route when there's more than a couple of us. Even when I rode it I had a close call when "Dipshit" decided to overtake on the corner where the road turns East. "Dipshit" discovered an oncoming vehicle and decided to swing in towards me rather than hit it.



You'll be OK - you're riding with Ian - he's cool. Any bother, and 'Roman' will be on speed-dial...  (His return bit is a delight - especially 'Spurs' supporters's shop).


----------



## HaloJ (25 Feb 2011)

Only checked xc as I'm on my phone but reports look like misty fog all day. I'm hoping this is wrong but if it's correct may I ask who else would drop due to poor weather?

Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Abs


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2011)

According to Metcheck, showers in the afternoon as well, but a bit of a tailwind  No mention of fog either by them or the Beeb.


----------



## HaloJ (25 Feb 2011)

aye I'd agree with that must have been a processing error overnight. Chance of a dunking on the return leg. Misty morning as the dew point is forecast to be the same as the temperature. Looks like it'll lift into a murky day. Heh it's warm though.


----------



## redjedi (25 Feb 2011)

It's not looking as good as it was yesterday 

I'll try and decide before I leave work so I know how long I can spend in the pub


----------



## Tynan (25 Feb 2011)

yes yes

the wheel is in for a rebuild, even the hard bitten mechanic raised is eyebrows and 'hoo hoo'ed at the size of the most recent ding and expressed suprise that the tyre had satayed on and I'd managed to ride on it

the weather's the weather init*


*this breezy attitude does not preclude me from moaning like a grumpy old git if i get wet tomorrow


----------



## stevevw (25 Feb 2011)

Us North Herts boys will meet you outside Shorter Rochford's bike shop 27 Barnet Road, Potters Bar, Herts EN6 2QX or if it is wet across the road in the Cafe Brunch. we will be there by 9am I would expect you will do the 17 miles to arrive between 9 and 9:15


----------



## frank9755 (25 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> *Updated outbound route* : http://ridewithgps.com/routes/297404
> It cuts across using backroads on the approach to Hertford after advice from Steve. Two people riding the B158 is fine but a group could be dangerous due to the width of the road, the blind corners and the speed cars go down the section between Essendon and Hertford.



Looks like a good route, Abs.

One small suggestion - would people like to take the scenic route through the city? I can guide for that bit if so. Can point out some of the sights, such as where I got doored by a white van!


----------



## martint235 (25 Feb 2011)

A wuss I may be but I'm afraid I'm dropping out now rather than leave it to the last minute. Websites seem to be showing crosswinds and rain for the return. 

I may be out for the Sunday ride though and hopefully it's be dry for Hilly 50 next week.


----------



## stevevw (25 Feb 2011)

And probably best that we do not ride against the traffic on the duel carriageway in Hertford.  

Two options here either take the climb up Bullocks Lane and down the other side to the roundabout or we could dismount at the end of West Street and use the peds crossing to Castle Street.


----------



## HaloJ (25 Feb 2011)

See, those things are the reason I prefer bikeroutetoaster.....

EDIT : Route corrected. Frank, we'd all be more than happy for a scenic route to the pub.

Still on an aside, the ease of being able to edit a route on ridewithgps and it's speed advantage over bloaty mapmyride is rather handy. Maybe there's a programming project to get my teeth into. A google maps extension for route planning that does allow easy editing and can export to a myriad of devices. Now just need to find the time.


----------



## stevevw (25 Feb 2011)

The Herts boys are taking this route back

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/297818

Not a bad route for the london crew either with a good split point of Hertford for East and West folk.


----------



## redjedi (25 Feb 2011)

Decision time as I'm about to head to the pub.

So I'll stick to the 2 or 3 pints and I'll be at HPC for 7.30. 

Hopefully the downpour that's forecast for tonight moves past quickly and doesn't linger for too long.


----------



## HaloJ (25 Feb 2011)

Good chance of seeing some Scottish weather. Light misty rain. XC is saying low cloud so it's a good chance of a wet start and finish. WU say 20% chance of precipitation. The afternoon should see a respite but only a small one. Westerly wind with us all the way. I'm going to use caution and pack my over trousers.


----------



## HaloJ (25 Feb 2011)

stevevw said:


> The Herts boys are taking this route back
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/297818
> 
> Not a bad route for the london crew either with a good split point of Hertford for East and West folk.



I'm game for that. The route I was going to put up had us blipping straight down the B1368/B158 straight into Ware ready to pick up Ian's suggested route.

Abs


----------



## Becs (25 Feb 2011)

I can bring sloe/damsen gin to warm everyone up if necessary :-)


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2011)

Overtrousers in the bag- though I'm probably going to end up wearing them for the trip to the station. At work for another 3 1/2 hours then home and bed ASAP...


----------



## martint235 (25 Feb 2011)

Have a good ride everybody!!! And Stu, remember the wheels should be perpendicular to the ground!!


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2011)

martint235 said:


> Have a good ride everybody!!! And Stu, remember the wheels should be perpendicular to the ground!!


Both me and the bike are perpendicular 99.99% of the time. I will nonetheless endeavour to improve on that percentage


----------



## zigzag (25 Feb 2011)

thanks for kind words guys, my hip is almost ok now and ready for tomorrow. blue bike was inspected at evans, nothing worth fixing (couple degrees of mech hanger bend were restored by pulling rear mech outwards). i'll be on my commuter tomorrow anyway (and it's quite dirty, but if Ian rides in front, that shouldn't bother him).



martint235 said:


> And Stu, remember the wheels should be perpendicular to the ground!!



this applies to me as well after last sundays "slide show"


----------



## HaloJ (25 Feb 2011)

zigzag said:


> thanks for kind words guys, my hip is almost ok now and ready for tomorrow. blue bike was inspected at evans, nothing worth fixing (couple degrees of mech hanger bend were restored by pulling rear mech outwards). i'll be on my commuter tomorrow anyway (and it's quite dirty, but if Ian rides in front, that shouldn't bother him).
> 
> 
> 
> this applies to me as well after last sundays "slide show"



...and me after last weeks pedestrian collision and slide. My bike will also be wearing the "regularly used" look.

For those heading onwards after Hertford then this is the suggested return route. Riding with Steve's posse and then breaking away and using Ian's route all the way to London Bridge. I left it on the North side of the brdige so Stu can easily edit it for his journey to Victoria. I'll be breaking west at the 504 and tackling Muswell Hill before the home straight.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/298011

Abs

EDIT : For those interested this is my home route breaking from the one above. Not so sure about climbing Muswell Hill after 110 miles and the elevation profile makes it look worse. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/298035


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2011)

I won't be editing it, or even downloading it due to work & early start, but if someone's got it on an Edge 705, I can get a copy that way. I should be OK to get back to Victoria from London Bridge anyway, just about know the way.


----------



## Tynan (25 Feb 2011)

routes!

I've only done tracks so far

what's that about about a 38% incline?

poke Muswell Hill, I'll be peeling off at some point before crossing the North Circ on the return leg, I think I know it from there

otherwise I'll see you all there v bright and early


----------



## HaloJ (25 Feb 2011)

the 38% is a glitch out Cambridge way. At least I hope it is! 

Stu I'll edit you a Victoria copy and save it onto my Garmin for ya. Just a quick question the current return leg adds about 10 miles onto the journey than B-trunk route I was going to suggest. Is this ok with those continuing on after Hertford?

Abs

EDIT : Tynan, the above links can be saved as Tracks as well as routes.


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2011)

Fine by me, if it's smoother flatter or both then it won't hurt the time too much. Should be more than enough in hand to make the train/rugby viewing location/whatever.


----------



## martint235 (25 Feb 2011)

zigzag said:


> thanks for kind words guys, my hip is almost ok now and ready for tomorrow. blue bike was inspected at evans, nothing worth fixing (couple degrees of mech hanger bend were restored by pulling rear mech outwards). i'll be on my commuter tomorrow anyway (and it's quite dirty, but if Ian rides in front, that shouldn't bother him).
> 
> 
> 
> this applies to me as well after last sundays "slide show"



Well you'd better keep it upright too!! And it may be greasy out there.....


----------



## redjedi (25 Feb 2011)

Becs said:


> I can bring sloe/damsen gin to warm everyone up if necessary :-)








+ towels and dry socks please 

Big question is....do I put the mudguard on?


----------



## HaloJ (25 Feb 2011)

What's a mudguard?


----------



## Tynan (26 Feb 2011)

as a proper working rider I shall have front and rear full mudguards plus rack plus pannier plus lights


----------



## zigzag (26 Feb 2011)

i'd better go to bed now if i want to ride tomorrow.. two alarm clocks set for 6:00, so fingers crossed.


----------



## StuAff (26 Feb 2011)

As the saying goes, I'm on the train


----------



## HaloJ (26 Feb 2011)

StuAff said:


> As the saying goes, I'm on the train



As the other saying goes, I'm sitting at the table starring blankly at a bowl of porridge.

EDIT : Weather is now forecast, as predicted at showers. GET IN!


----------



## frank9755 (26 Feb 2011)

Just had a couple of headache pills. Sure I'll feel better shortly...


----------



## stevevw (26 Feb 2011)

HaloJ said:


> What's a mudguard?




It's when you ride close to Ian, mud is then too scared to jump up and stick to your bike.


----------



## redjedi (26 Feb 2011)

Just about awake and ready to go. See you soon.


----------



## stevevw (26 Feb 2011)

Made it home in the end. Put the bike in the garage then had to sit down, next thing I know I am waking up after passing out. Slowly walked home where I checked my blood pressure which was very low for me at 85 over 45.

So went to bed woke at 2pm and checked the pressure again which was nearly normal. I still get light headed when I stand so back off to bed to watch the rugby.

Hope you all had a good ride and I hope to see you soon.

Steve


----------



## redjedi (26 Feb 2011)

[QUOTE 1308106"]
Luke decided to keep User company on the train because he had two pints of beer in a nice cosy pub.
[/quote]

FTFY









stevevw said:


> Made it home in the end. Put the bike in the garage then had to sit down, next thing I know I am waking up after passing out. Slowly walked home where I checked my blood pressure which was very low for me at 85 over 45.
> 
> So went to bed woke at 2pm and checked the pressure again which was nearly normal. I still get light headed when I stand so back off to bed to watch the rugby.
> 
> ...




Hope you feel better soon Steve


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Feb 2011)

Yup - hope you're OK Steve.

I would have cycled back, had Abs had stuck to her original more westerly route for going back, but as she'd decided to take a different way, it would have meant too big a detour. So I got the train, and cycled home from Hitchin, with just over 90 miles on the clock.

I think wet & mucky sums up the ride - my bike looks disgusting. At times I was wondering if we were going along a stream bed rather than a B road. Still, they were very nice roads and it would be a good route in the heat of the summer, so well done Abs for organising this. Of course, not everyone turned up on a bike, but I'll let Becs off. And User only had 1 gear. Apart from that, and a few punctures (which was to be expected with all the rain), it all went quite well.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Feb 2011)

Guys....??!! The ride was today?? Not tomorrow?? Poop poop poop!! I am soo sorry!
Completely distracted of late. Very embaressing of me.

Steve, hope your okay!


----------



## Tynan (26 Feb 2011)

Tynan is home, 130 miles for the day and is very tired indeed

My heartfelt thanks to Halo, Frank and ZigZag for getting me home, I strruggled to keep up nearly the whole time, they were quicker than me on the day and probably every day but let me keep up discreetly

When Frank and Halo split off somewhere north of Ware I wasn't awfully confident of getting home, Zigzag bless him said his route home would go close to my home, I gave him very god reasons why he should crack on and leave me to limp home, by now the idea of crawling home vi every shop selling vhocolate and coke sounded good to me

He graciously swatted my reasons away and said we'd ride slow, he set a lovely pace that was at the quick end of what I felt comfortable with

Finally I saw a sign for Chingford and we parted with handshakes and my effusive thanks, home at 7.45

Bath now, apparently i stink, worked hard today, the wind was a nuisance all day, then hobble to the offie


----------



## redjedi (26 Feb 2011)

Not the most pleasant of rides but a ride none the less, and I should have put more thought into removing the mudguard from Liza's bike this morning. I don't think I have ever got so muddy as I did today. I've been wetter and colder but the mud along with the constant drizzle all the way was very depressing.

Would love to do the ride in the summer (and return) when it's drier and we have more light to play with.

I only got my phone out for one pic and forgot that it was in B&W mode






But it probably sums up the ride quite well.
Notice how they all huddle together to keep warm in the rain while a Adam (behind camera) fixes a puncture on his own


----------



## redjedi (26 Feb 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Guys....??!! The ride was today?? Not tomorrow?? Poop poop poop!! I am soo sorry!
> Completely distracted of late. Very embaressing of me.
> 
> Steve, hope your okay!



The clue is in the thread name Davy 

Tynan - That would be Frank not Martin. Both our usual Martins were not man enough to join us today


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Feb 2011)

Dude, aye, your right, needed to have paid more attention, fool i am..


----------



## StuAff (26 Feb 2011)

Made the 1802 train from Victoria (not quite the planned bargain as I lost my railcard & tickets somewhere between the gates at KX and there..ouch..but only a couple of months left on it & it had well paid for itself). Judging by Tynan's time home, if I'd joined the ride home I'd either just have got on a train or be waiting for the last one, so I think I made the right call. A cracking day indeed, shame not to get more miles out of it (I'll blame the punctures and the conditions) but well worth the early start. Thanks everyone!
GWS Steve.


----------



## Tynan (26 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> Tynan - That would be Frank not Martin. Both our usual Martins were not man enough to join us today



christ, thanks, fixed

Bathed now and some left over special fried noodles scoffed, a litre of OJ and a cup of tea

I'm so fatgued I'm ging to bed now, I could drink a beer no probs but I can't face getting dressed and going to the offie

That ride was hard work, even on the way there, the way back needed lots of mental fortitude to make a good thing, but as ever, once you;re home and clean, there's a certain heroic feeling ( the parts played by those that got me round will sink to supporting roles)

Early ko tomorrow so hello Black Lion barmaids at 11.15, I'll catch up then


----------



## HaloJ (26 Feb 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I would have cycled back, had Abs had stuck to her original more westerly route for going back, but as she'd decided to take a different way, it would have meant too big a detour. So I got the train, and cycled home from Hitchin, with just over 90 miles on the clock.



Yeah instead of going Steve's Westerly route we motored down the B roads heading for Ware. Myself and Frank then made a break for Hertfrod and came back via the B158 through Potter's Bar.

Gruelling weather on the outward journey. So bad that we lost the entire Hertford contingent before Cambridge. We skipped the outbound stop due to time wasted on punctures. Here I must apologies as whilst the ride was achievable in the time space I did forget to factor in repair times. The Hertfordshore back roads were disgustingly filthy. We kept getting wiffs of manuer, which at one point I did worry was actually coming from myself. A scratch and sniff at a stop convinced me that it was, luckily, just mud.

The return leg was wonderful. Clear skies and we soon dried out. I set a pace spinning at a sustainable 85/90 rpm. Remus then pulled along side some time later and complimented me on the pace which at that point with dread I looked past him to see that it was now just us two. I dialed it back for the others to catch up and lost Remus in the process. Luckily I'd said to all earlier we were heading for Standon, where we found him waiting for us to catch up. Splitting the group shortly after as Remus and Tynan heading South whilst me and Frank broke West soon finding ourselves on a dark and busy B road. We made good time though and walked through my front door for a cuppa tea about 8.

128 glorious miles for me. Wonderful ride with great company. In rather adverse conditions. The wind was brutal for us all.

Thanks all for a great day.

Gramin data here : http://connect.garmi...tivity/70241277

Abs

EDIT : May I also thank Frank for giving me his fancy chemical toe warmers so that I was able to do the return journey and also say that it was lovely to see Becs who was so tall in her civvies and heeled boots.


----------



## martint235 (26 Feb 2011)

redjedi said:


> The clue is in the thread name Davy
> 
> Tynan - That would be Frank not Martin. Both our usual Martins were not man enough to join us today




[QUOTE 1308115"]
Hope you get better Steve.

Thanks for the beer Becs.

Thanks for organising the ride and using your (now probably eternally unflushable loo) Abs.

Martin before the ride:

_"User. Go on the ride. You'll be home in time for the rugby. That's what I'm doing. That's what *real*__ men do. That's what I'm doing."_

Martin the day before the ride._
_

_"I've decided to take no chances with the rugby and the weather is going to be shite. Upside that for a game of dunces.__ It's going to be wet and windy so my apologies, folks."_

So there he was. Martin. In a nice warm crowded pub, drinking beer, pinching the cheeks of rosy busty barmaids, guffawing with his mates as the roar of the Twickenham crowd increased in proportion to French Misery._
_
[/quote]

Wasn't in a pub or drinking beer but was watching the game(s). I'd like to say I'm saving myself for the Hilly 50 but I don't really have any excuse other than I got soaked on Weds and didn't want to do it again for fun.


----------



## frank9755 (26 Feb 2011)

I'm back now. 140 miles altogether. Feeling quite stiff, tired, happy and hungry - but dinner will be ready soon!

Thanks Abs for organising and planning and, in particular, for that big steaming mug of tea to warm me up for my final leg back home!

Steve - sorry I missed you guys leaving (we had our heads down for the warmth and dryness of the pub at that point) but sounds like you did well to recognise things weren't quite right and get home. 

As others have said, it was a miserable morning for riding without mudguards as the lanes were wet and dirty. I was certainly thankful for mine. The return journey was better as we stuck to cleaner roads, there was no more rain and we were rewarded wtih a beautiful sunset and a reasonable amount of tailwind. Within half an hour of leaving the pub my clothes were dry for the first time in several hours. 

Particularly well done to Tynan. I was a bit worried by some of the heavy breathing I could hear behind me on the hills on the way back, but you seemed to get more comfortable as we neared home. 

Looking forward to next time,

Frank

Edit - I hadn't intended to have a beer at lunchtime, having had rather too many at Susie's party in Balham last night, but it was quite spooky how the words 'Pint of Abbot' just came out automatically. Tasted good!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Feb 2011)

Yes - get well soon and I hope that you get to the bottom of your problem Steve - keep us posted eh? Well done you riders - it may have been tough, but I bet you all feel good today!


----------



## Tynan (27 Feb 2011)

I was indeed puffing like a steam engine but as terrible as it sounded, I was just about ok

Despite Remus's advice I chose a heavy lunch which I suspect bogged me down, but I did feel better as we rode, huge piece of pie finally being absorbed I suspect, thank-you for sticking with me, the two pints might have slowed me down too
<br><br>Steve, scary stuff, doctor?


----------



## frank9755 (27 Feb 2011)

Tynan said:


> I was indeed puffinf like a steam engine but as terrible as it sounded, I wasn't just about ok
> 
> Despite Remus's advice I chose a heavy lunch which I suspect bogged me down, but I did feel better as we rode, huge pice of pie finally being absorbed I suspect, thank-you for sticking with me, the two pints might have slowed me down too
> 
> Yes Steve, scary stuff, doctor?



I fell into the 'heavy lunch' trap too and it does make a difference. But alas there wasn't a cheese salad on the menu. I don't think those two pints impeded your progress though as from what I remember it wasn't until you were half way through the second one that you decided to ride back!


----------



## zigzag (27 Feb 2011)

it was a great day out although the weather tried to convince us otherwise. after some faffing in london we eventually started making progress and met Steve & co en route. after quiet roads of hertfordshire we went up and down the lanes where i was very glad to have full mudguards and marathon+ tyres. we also did a part of lel'09 route which brought me some memories. after another puncture break Frank and Ian decided it's too cold to ride at moderate pace and gave it some stick. i've hung at the back keeping the distance from the roadspray.

Becs greeted us at the pub in Cambridge and the rest of the group joined us not long after for a hearty lunch (where i took Adam's burger in mistake - apologies  ). hertford team was missing though, they decided it's better to go back at some point for valid reasons - i hope you are feeling well and back to normal Steve.

it was after 3pm and time to go back, some headed for the station, Frank, Tynan and myself chose to follow our stoic leader Abs. the clouds cleared, the roads almost dried and we were rewarded with another beautiful sunset. blue/orange/pink sky, slight tailwind, smooth roads, half-wheeling my shadow on the hedgerows - an absolute bliss. later we waived good bye to Abs and Frank who veered right for nw london. Tynan was looking for excuses to avoid riding with me, but we stuck together and he showed a great determination to complete the ride.

i carried on going down south via unavoidable not-so-nice parts of london and reached home by 20:20, with 131mi/211km on the clock, but feeling surprisingly fresh. thank you all for a good company and will hopefully see you at the hilly50 next saturday!

Rimas


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Feb 2011)

I've just remembered something else.

As we came into Cambridge, I was amused to see Davey Field, which was closely followed by Walnut Drive, and thought of absent friends.


----------



## Tynan (27 Feb 2011)

I always meant to finish the ride but it took some time to get over the first leg, beer is a great soother and healer


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Feb 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've just remembered something else.
> 
> As we came into Cambridge, I was amused to see Davey Field, which was closely followed by Walnut Drive, and thought of absent friends.



Awwwww, what a shame.. and there was I, tinkering with the bike looking at the bad weather outside, thinking how nice the weather would be for the ride tomorrow (sunday), and I wasnt there through my stupidity... 

There was also a Walnut Road on the Cookham Ride last year, but we detoured past it, photo opportunity, gone... i am still sorry...


----------



## Tynan (28 Feb 2011)

Tynan was desperate not to left all alone in the dark with minimal idea of how to get home but I had no earthly chance of keeping up with Remus, I was trying to be very polite and let him shoot off into the distance

He was however clearly able to see how insincere/desperate I was and did the very decent thing, I was just about capable of the last few miles on my own that I knew very well, just

Literally the moment I let go his hand which I was shaking, he shot off with alarming acceleration and energy while I plodded gently in the other direction


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Mar 2011)

As a salutary warning to you all, yesterday I got round to inspecting my tyres. I usually go over them once a week or so, removing all the bits of flint and glass embedded in them. 

I'd cleaned up the tyres before the Cambridge ride but afterwards, the front tyre especially was completely splattered in flint fragments and slivers of glass. It was like a mini lunar surface with literally hundreds of bits sticking out. I got a quarter of the way round, and then decided to ditch the whole tyre, as it was clear the surface was way too damaged to make it viable for future puncture free rides.


----------



## redjedi (6 Mar 2011)

Seconded
I dug out 2 or 3 very large pieces of flint from my front tyre on Friday. Unfortunately the hole left by one was the cause of me getting 2 punctures yesterday. 
I don't want to scrap yet another tyre so soon after getting it for the sake of one hole, so I'm going to try and patch it some how.


----------



## frank9755 (6 Mar 2011)

Thirded!


After the Cambridge ride I dug out 8 or so little bits of flint and a couple of pieces of glass. It was only the second time I'd used the tyres and, judging by what I saw, I was very lucky not to have punctured. 

I checked them earlier following yesterday's ride and no more bits to dig out but my rear one, which has only done three rides / 300 miles, is looking distinctly cut up and may need early replacement.


----------



## HaloJ (6 Mar 2011)

Fourded?

I didn't heed Franks warning by PM and rode on it all week until Friday where upon I woke to find a flat. Just gone over the whole tyre and it was just a single slither of flint that had worked it's way through. Plucked a good few out of the front as well.

I tend to use Ian's trick of filling the nastier holes in the tyre with superglue. Helps save a few rubber plants as well as a few pounds.

Abs


----------



## frank9755 (7 Mar 2011)

HaloJ said:


> I tend to use Ian's trick of filling the nastier holes in the tyre with superglue. Helps save a few rubber plants as well as a few pounds.



I was off work today with flu so I did a bit of tyre maintenance to keep boredom at bay. Dug out lots more little gremlins and did some supergluing. Got a bit carried away and retrieved some old tyres that were due to be thrown out and refurbished them with superglue. Now I shouldn't need to buy new tyres for a long time!


----------



## topcat1 (18 Mar 2011)

*ping* HaloJ

did i miss the ride for march?

you can always ride around the inner circle of regents park allday  (stolen from across the road)


----------



## HaloJ (18 Mar 2011)

Apologies I've just not had time to organise a March ride as I'm leaving my current job and also preparing to move flat. I planned to ride the Olympic road race route solo during the week of 28th as a test run for April's ride. Then May's ride will be a Cambridge run again on the 7th or 8th for my Birthday.

Abs


----------



## topcat1 (18 Mar 2011)

you're not leaving us are you?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Mar 2011)

HaloJ said:


> Apologies I've just not had time to organise a March ride as I'm leaving my current job and also preparing to move flat. I planned to ride the Olympic road race route solo during the week of 28th as a test run for April's ride. Then May's ride will be a *Cambridge run again on the 7th or 8th for my Birthday.*
> 
> Abs



Hoorah... non footy day... count me in. (Saturday if poss please)


----------



## rb58 (18 Mar 2011)

+1
Does April's ride have a date yet?


----------



## HaloJ (28 Mar 2011)

How does Saturday April the 16th sound?


----------



## frank9755 (28 Mar 2011)

HaloJ said:


> How does Saturday April the 16th sound?



Sounds like FNRttC to Blackpool! 
But that is a smaller group so there is probably room for both.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2011)

16th is good for me


----------



## rb58 (28 Mar 2011)

And me....


----------



## HaloJ (28 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Sounds like FNRttC to Blackpool!
> But that is a smaller group so there is probably room for both.



Thanks. I've sent Simon an email asking if it's ok to clash. I'm sure that those that are doing Blackpool have already got their trains arranged so doubt they'd join my ride.


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2011)

Olympic road race route as mentioned up thread? Could be good...


----------



## Becs (28 Mar 2011)

Bollocks, another hen weekend! May be June?


----------



## HaloJ (28 Mar 2011)

Thread started for April's ride : https://www.cyclechat.net/

Abs


----------

